# Berry College



## Offroadtek (Nov 2, 2015)

So I got selected for the Berry College quota. Where's a good place to hunt?


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 2, 2015)

I went over sat and found several places for the wife and I lots of deer sign but only found a small amount of buck sign. looks loike your close go over and check it out.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 2, 2015)

I had a buddy that used to hunt right behind the check in station. Seemed to see deer every year. I think I'll try Fouche Gap area, that's where I've seen the most activity.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am in the same boat, never hunted Berry but going down Wednesday and hunting til Saturday


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 3, 2015)

The check-in station looks pretty good.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 3, 2015)

offroadtek - I saw a lot of buck sign up on that flat ridge on Fouche Gap yesterday. Acorns everywhere, scrapes, horned trees. Easy in easy out, that's what I'm looking for!


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 3, 2015)

I see there are dove fields on the WMA also. Can you hunt deer from a dove field? Or is it just for doves?


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 3, 2015)

No those are just for doves and they have strict days when you can hunt them. I think you can camp there though?


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 3, 2015)

Barfoot Larry, I am newbie when it comes to quota hunts as this is my first and never hunted Berry. So please forgive me if I ask dumb questions.   Do they allow you to park on the side of the dirt roads or do you have to go to the two marked parking areas on the map? The Wildlife openings, are they restricted also like the dove fields?


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 4, 2015)

Jonathan - if they do like years past all the gates will be open and you can park anywhere. Just don't block the gates and don't block the roads. There is something like 15000 acres to hunt. And it can be accessed from many different roads. The dove fields are legal to hunt around, I'm just trying to get offroadtek to quit sharing all the "secret" spots. There are also food plots scattered about called "wildlife openings". My suggestion is pick an area then go as far away from the roads as possible. When you think your far enough away, go a little farther. Then go a little father after that. We typically hunt 1 -1.5 miles away from where we park and I have only seen 1 other hunter in my years of hunting there. He ended up sitting against the tree offroadtek was up, in a climber???? Most will not they will park and climb a tree where they can see their truck. They have cut a lot of the timber and now you can see for miles. Don't be surprised if you hunt close to the roads if you can see a bunch of orange vest when the sun comes up. Also bring a deer cart or a wheel barrow. A mile drag ain't no fun! I hope you get a big one. I will be out there starting tomorrow.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot Barfoot Larry.  You answer all the question I mainly had.   Yeah I figure if I wanted to hunt alone I would have to hoof it aways out.  I have hunted rocky pfa several times just not Berry. Thanks again and good luck to you all.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 4, 2015)

There's a lot of land around Rocky Mountain, I have never hunted that area before. I also heard there is hogs in that area. One hog was killed last year. If you find any good spots let me know.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 4, 2015)

Same here, maybe we will run into each other over the next fees days.  Headed down now set up camp and possible hunt this afternoon


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 4, 2015)

BARFOOTLARRY said:


> We typically hunt 1 -1.5 miles away from where we park and I have only seen 1 other hunter in my years of hunting there. He ended up sitting against the tree offroadtek was up, in a climber????



Haha, I forgot about him. He wondered around me for 5 minutes then grabbed a piece if plastic to sit on. When I saw he was setting in for the long haul I got his attention. I took a pic of where he was sitting in relation to my tree after he left. It was hilarious.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 4, 2015)

I bet he had a yeti sticker on his truck.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 4, 2015)

Just seen a nice one up by the Ford buildings. Couldn't get a shot.


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 5, 2015)

How many deer were checked out yesterday


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 5, 2015)

Last I saw 19.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Well 2 shots already this am, hoping to be next


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 5, 2015)

I ain't heard nothing but misquotoes.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm pretty confident there are no deer on this property.


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah I am starting to think the same thing


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 5, 2015)

If the weather isn't life threatening in the morning, I'm gonna give it another go. Looks like Saturday might be a little to wet.


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 6, 2015)

I didn't even see any on the roads in or out?


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 6, 2015)

Anybody check the board yesterday?


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 6, 2015)

When I left earlier there had been right around 50 deer checked in


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 6, 2015)

Dnr posted this buck on there Facebook page this evening


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 23, 2015)

Anybody going back this next hunt, I didn't see a deer on the first hunt. I am trying to decide if I am going back. Not sure yet


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll be back out. This hunt couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 24, 2015)

you got that right


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 7, 2015)

Well it was a better hunt managed to see a few deer and take a spike


----------

